# Hired!!!



## j-fowler57 (Jul 13, 2012)

I got hired for a remote coding position part time and am VERY excited to being doing this new adventure. I already work full time in a hospital setting and this will be a little different so am very anxious to start!!


----------



## cordelia (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats! I remember my first part time remote job, it was a great experience and opened a lot of doors for me!

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## Lateefah26 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations.......


----------



## aprram77 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats! Can I ask what company you are doing remote coding for?


----------



## swright01 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Swright, CPC*

Congats, I am so happy for you. If you don't mind, what company you are working part-time with? I am looking for a part-time position too. At this moment I am a reimbursement specialist.


----------



## dkrueger (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats!  Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## reckard22801@yahoo.com (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats! I also am looking for part time.....do you mind sharing your employer info?


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 16, 2012)

It is thru Xtend Health Care. I don't know anything about them actually but it seems good. I did the background check, drug screen, and signed all my paperwork and am very excited about this new endeavour. I hope it is all I think it is. I truly hope it won't be a disappointment. Any other info needed please send thru my private message. THANKS


----------



## cagcoder (Jul 16, 2012)

congrats! I too would be interested in the company info.


----------



## bugsy4cpc (Jul 17, 2012)

*Congrats!!*

HOW did you find a remote position, part-time!!??  I have been looking for over six years and have yet to get so fortunate!!  I, too, would like to work remote and hopefully make it a full-time venture!!  ANY help from ANYONE is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 17, 2012)

I had applied for a couple of PT positions thru AAPC job listings and THOUGHT I had one  ... was suppose to start (she told what day I would start)  and get me all set up but then she never called me so I called her and emailed and no response. I felt devasted. I didn't know what had happened.  I wanted to call her and leave a message of what I thought of the way they do business but I am more professional than that So I bit the dust and applied for another one ( not getting my hopes up on whether they called or not ... they didn't but I want to believe that maybe it was the way I sent the resume and it never went thru ..correctly. They just may have never received it. That's what I want to believe )  

But this position found me!! And I couldn't be happier at the moment. I get my computer today and get ALL set up and am ready to go. The person I have been working with is so nice and so therefore I feel so is the company. I have never heard of them but that doesn't mean anything. I have recently started looking for companies to hire remotely so aren't sure who a lot of them are. I hope they are what I truly believe in. I hope I do a fantastic job for them!!!


----------



## MelaniaWard (Jul 17, 2012)

*Congrats!*

J -
Can you tell us where?? I am also looking..  Thanks


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jul 17, 2012)

It is with Xtend Health Care. Has anyone heard of them???


----------



## spharrel (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey I wanted to ask, what was the name of the other Company that called you at first and gave you the job but never called back, you can send me a private message if you like, thanks


----------



## j-fowler57 (Aug 6, 2012)

Spharrel I sent you a private message


----------



## hcg (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck


----------



## charissesimone (Aug 13, 2012)

j-fowler57 said:


> I got hired for a remote coding position part time and am VERY excited to being doing this new adventure. I already work full time in a hospital setting and this will be a little different so am very anxious to start!!



Congrats! Diskriter is hiring for remote. I got hired recently by them as a coder & auditor. You may have to take coding test but let her know your skils as a coder or auditor or both. Send resumes to: 

Danielle Richmond

HIM Resources Coordinator

Diskriter Inc.

Office: 1-800-242-1622 ext 358

Cell:  1-412-956-7831

danielle.richmond@diskriter.com

2011 Member, AHDI

2011 Member, NEFHIMA


----------



## j-fowler57 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds good Danielle! Will keep them in mind if I ever need them.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats! I'm working 3 coding jobs. LOL. One is part-time remote, the second is PRN and the third is my dream job - Coding and Compliance, Cardio for Concentra. LOVE! It was a hard fought battle but I finally made it!


----------



## knorris67 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Trying not to give up*

I have been looking for a remote coding position for the last two years.  I have submitted several resumes and nothing.  I have some experience and still nothing. now I am out of work and really need it and still nothing any ideas?


----------



## Jeanette10 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Jeanette*

Congratulations and good luck .


----------



## tangaroo48 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

